# Beautiful vowels



## curry (Oct 30, 2008)

Θυμάστε που λέγαμε για τις θεραπευτικές ιδιότητες του ι; Σε άλλο επίπεδο, ιδού ένας Καναδός που έγραψε ένα βιβλίο όπου σε κάθε κεφάλαιο χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις που περιέχουν μόνο ένα από όλα τα φωνήεντα, αφού θεωρεί ότι κάθε φωνήεν έχει προσωπικότητα. Αντιγράφω από το BBC και τα σχόλια δικά σας!

Eunoia is the shortest word in English containing all five vowels - and it means "beautiful thinking". It is also the title of Canadian poet Christian Bok's book of fiction in which each chapter uses only one vowel.

Mr Bok believes his book proves that each vowel has its own personality, and demonstrates the flexibility of the English language. Below are extracts from each chapter. 

from CHAPTER A - FOR HANS ARP

Hassan Abd al-Hassad, an Agha Khan, basks at an ashram - a Taj Mahal that has grand parks and grass lawns, all as vast as parklands at Alhambra and Valhalla. Hassan can, at a handclap, call a vassal at hand and ask that all staff plan a bacchanal - a gala ball that has what pagan charm small galas lack. Hassan claps, and (tah-dah) an Arab lass at a swank spa can draw a man's bath and wash a man's back, as Arab lads fawn and hang, athwart an altar, amaranth garlands as fragrant as attar - a balm that calms all angst. A dwarf can flap a palm branch that fans a fat maharajah. A naphtha lamp can cast a calm warmth.

from CHAPTER E - FOR RENE CREVEL

Westerners revere the Greek legends. Versemen retell the represented events, the resplendent scenes, where, hellbent, the Greek firemen seek revenge whenever Helen, the new-wed empress, weeps. Restless, she deserts her fleece bed where, detested, her wedded regent sleeps. When she remembers Greece, her seceded demesne, she feels wretched, left here, bereft, her needs never met. She needs rest; nevertheless, her demented fevers render her sleepless (her sleeplessness enfeebles her). She needs help; nevertheless her stressed nerves render her cheerless (her cheerlessness enfetters her).

from CHAPTER I - FOR DICK HIGGINS

Hiking in British districts, I picnic in virgin firths, grinning in mirth with misfit whims, smiling if I find birch twigs, smirking if I find mint sprigs.
Midspring brings with it singing birds, six kinds, (finch, siskin, ibis, tit, pipit, swift), whistling shrill chirps, trilling chirr chirr in high pitch. Kingbirds flit in gliding flight, skimming limpid springs, dipping wingtips in rills which brim with living things: krill, shrimp, brill - fish with gilt fins, which swim in flitting zigs. Might Virgil find bliss implicit in this primitivism? Might I mimic him in print if I find his writings inspiring?

from CHAPTER O - FOR YOKO ONO

Loops on bold fonts now form lots of words for books. Books form cocoons of comfort - tombs to hold bookworms. Profs from Oxford show frosh who do post-docs how to gloss works of Wordsworth. Dons who work for proctors or provosts do not fob off school to work on crossroads, nor do dons go off to dorm rooms to loll on cots. Dons go crosstown to look for bookshops known to stock lots of top-notch goods: cookbooks, workbooks - room on room of how-to-books for jocks (how to jog, how to box), books on pro sports: golf or polo. Old colophons on schoolbooks from schoolrooms sport two sorts of logo: oblong whorls, rococo scrolls - both on worn morocco.

from CHAPTER U - FOR ZHU YU

Gulls churr: ululu, ululu. Ducks cluck. Bulls plus bucks run thru buckbrush; thus dun burrs clutch fur tufts. Ursus cubs plus Lupus pups hunt skunks. Curs skulk (such mutts lurk: ruff, ruff). Gnus munch kudzu. Lush shrubs bud; thus church nuns pluck uncut mums. Bugs hum: buzz, buzz. Dull susurrus gusts murmur hushful, humdrum murmers: hush, hush. Dusk suns blush. Surf lulls us. Such scuds hurl up cumulus suds (Sturm und Druck) - furls unfurl: rush, rush; curls uncurl: gush, gush. Such tumult upturns unsunk hulls; thus gulfs crush us, gulp, dunk us - burst lungs succumb.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 30, 2008)

Και τώρα τους δίνει πάτημα να πουν ότι η μόνη λέξη στον κόσμο που έχει 5 σε 1 και συμφέρει και από την οποία προήλθαν τα Αγγλικά, είναι Ελληνική.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Καλά, γραφτά σαν αυτά θα μας κάναν να, σαν καμπάνα, τα απαυτά.

Τουλάχιστον στα αγγλικά ένα φωνήεν προφέρεται με διαφορετικούς τρόπους, οπότε αλλάζει λίγο το μοτίβο. Στα ελληνικά, εκτός που είναι νομίζω αδύνατο, θα είναι και φοβερά μονότονο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, ανάμεσα στο _Άξιον εστί_ του Μίκη και οποιοδήποτε έργο του Ξενάκη, διαλέγω πάντα το πρώτο.


----------



## danae (Oct 30, 2008)

Τον πρόλαβε άλλος! Ο Παπακωνσταντίνου με τις ασκήσεις ορθοφωνίας του. "Τους φρουρούς του σγουρού Κουμουνδούρου που του ξούθου τους μπούστους φρουρούν, τους κουλούς μούτσους τ' ούργιου του Λούρου, τούτους ούλους στου Ρουφ τους φρουρούν". "Όσο ζω, τον κόσμο οργώνω, μ' όποιο σκότος, μ' όποιο φως, τρώγω μόχθο, τρώγω πόνο κι όλο προχωρώ πιο μπρος". (Μπορεί να 'κανα και κανένα λαθάκι, πάνε πολλά χρόνια που τα 'μαθα...). :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Να θυμίσουμε και το παρεμφερές νήμα με τα καρκινικά:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=187


----------



## sarant (Oct 30, 2008)

Ο γάλλος Ζορζ Περέκ (Perec) έγραψε το 1969 μυθιστόρημα 300 σελίδων, La disparition, χωρίς το e.

Ύστερα, το 1972, έγραψε ένα άλλο, Les revenentes, με μόνο φωνήεν το e (στον τίτλο βέβαια υπάρχει ανορθογραφία, είναι revenantes κανονικά).


----------



## Philip (Oct 30, 2008)

curry said:


> the resplendent scenes, where, hellbent, the Greek _firemen_ seek revenge whenever Helen, the new-wed empress, weeps.



meneth hee the lexeme _freemen_? eh?


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2008)

Όπα, τσακώσαμε έναν που τα διάβασε!


----------

